# How to arrange my saurus?



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

How should I arrange my 36 saurus?
In 1 or 2 or even 3 units
In ranks of 5 or 6 or even seven
All help welcome - need this so I built the right sized movement trays


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Well the unhelpful answer would be however you want...

Personally I would say never smaller then 20, and probably 6 wide. I would probably go 4 or 5 deep so take either 24 or 30 in a unit.
If you are making movement trays I would probably make them (edit- the movement tray) 6*6, so you have a little extra at the back for picking up, or if you start adding characters.


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

36 is an odd number. 6x6 is a bit deeper than I think is worth it. I typically run 6 wide and 5 deep. The amount you save from 1 less rank (that rarely matters on the table, in my experience) is enough to get 5 chameleon skinks.


----------



## kiro the avenger! (Nov 8, 2010)

The reason why it's 36 is 20 from the battalion and 16 from the box set


----------



## Mundungu (Jul 23, 2010)

I would say 6x6 is your best bet with that number. 2 units of 6x3 won't have enough ranks to cancel the ranks of your opponent.


----------



## eyescrossed (Mar 31, 2011)

Or you could buy another box and do 26 per unit.


----------



## Durzod (Nov 24, 2009)

Or get another box, make two 25 man units. Take the extra 2 saurus and, using spare bits from the Temple Guatd make yourself a Scar-vet/oldblood and a BSB.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

As I said before- I think 24 is a better number then 25.
If you get the extra box I would take 2 units of 6*4 and then, if you have the points, add 2 extra saurus in an incomplete back rank to the unit you are going to add characters to, just to give a couple extra ablative wounds before you lose a rank.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I like Saurus in units of 30. You can easily adjust your frontage to get six models into base if necessary, but you also have enough models to have extra ranks and have a maximum frontage against small base units like Dwarves, State Troops, etc. 

The trick to making Saurus work is making sure they're buffed with Lore of Life, Light, or Beasts spells, I think-- the actual formation is only applicable to whoever you're fighting.


----------

